

Ask HN: Domain management? - pstinnett

Is anyone satisfied with GoDaddy's domain management system? Does anyone have any recommendations for alternatives? By manage I'm referring to controling DNS, renewal notices, private registration, etc. GoDaddy just seems very clunky. Bonus question: do you use GoDaddy to register your domains or another provider?
======
tstegart
I use GoDaddy. And that's only because I couldn't think of anyone better. It
seems like the domain registration space is filled with shady characters.
GoDaddy's interface is clunky and confusing and every time I go there I wish
someone would just take a giant digital red pen and cross off everything
that's not needed and it would magically go away leaving a clean interface.
But it doesn't happen.

So, once you get used to how it works, you can get done what you need to get
done. I'm pretty clueless when it comes to domain names, but whenever I've
been going through tutorials on websites, the settings I need to change have
been there in GoDaddy, so that's a plus. At least they're not missing anything
I need through all that clutter.

~~~
pstinnett
Agreed. Domain management is becoming a larger part of my day to day work and
GoDaddy is becoming frustrating. It's hard to get anything done without
looking for specific instructions and having multiple windows open - but I
still get things done. Just hoping there is an easier or better solution.

------
ObieJazz
[http://www.google.com/search?q=registrar+site%3Aycombinator....](http://www.google.com/search?q=registrar+site%3Aycombinator.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

Based on that, I chose to use NameCheap. I've been happy with it so far.

~~~
pasbesoin
NameCheap so far -- for personal stuff. A year ago, they had lots of good
buzz, and their upstream provider was considered very solid.

------
compay
I use Godaddy. There are usually lots of coupons for domain registration on
retailmenot.com which makes them the cheapest option I'm aware of.

I'm not 100% happy with them either - they are definitely clunky as all hell.
Lately I've just been setting my default nameservers to Slicehost and using
their domain management tools for setting up zones and records, which at least
lets me avoid some of the annoyances of Godaddy.

------
ConradHex
I've been switching my domains to namecheap, but this is for personal stuff,
not business.

------
blurry
I didn't like GoDaddy... switched to 1and1.com. Get a lot less spam now :)

